# Who would you draft?



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

IMO, the Suns will likely go big in the draft, due to players/contracts/etc. That said, if all were available, who would you want and why?


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

i would take warrick but i highly doubt he will still be there by the time the suns get to pick


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Petro and Frye are two guys that come to mind.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I would like to draft Frye but his stock has risen so much after the NCAA tourney I don't know if we will draft him.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Petro and Frye are two guys that come to mind.


The poll was made assuming Petro would be gone (if he's in the draft). If he was available, he would be my choice.

From the list, however, I would take Villanueva for talent, size, and versatility.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is a link to some of the mock drafts on the web

http://www.nbadraft.net/index.asp
http://www.draftcity.com/mock.php?y=2005
http://www.hoopshype.com/draft.htm
http://www.insidehoops.com/nba-mock-draft.shtml
http://www.collegehoopsnet.com/Draft/2005mockdraft.htm


Right now here are the players each site has the Suns taking.

nbadraft - Charlie Villanueva 
draftcity - Johan Petro 
hoopshype - Uros Tripkovic 
insidehoops - Chris Taft 
collegehoopsnet - Kennedy Winston


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I have no clue who will be available and some major prospects may go back to school.

Some guys who MIGHT be available and might not:

Harrick - He might slip due to a poor outside shot and not enough bulk to play inside on most teams.

Taft - Most boards project him to go early, but his play this year was not as impressive as when he was a freshman. Great amount of ability.

Villanueva - Just declared this week. Incredible ability but something of a head case. Could be a fit for a running team like the Suns.

Frye - Good tournament may move him up the charts. Big knock is that he is not very strong and not as athletic as guys like Villanueva.

Petro - Mixed reports from Europe suggest he is not likely to come over this summer.

Joey Graham - Could be a "best player available" pick if the Suns don't like the bigs available (H'es only 6'7"). He's very strong and good rebounder to go with excellant offensive skills, but won't help at center.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I think the chance of Petro being available at the Suns pick (it'll be between the 17-19th selection) is about 50/50. That being said if he is available I think they should take him (and he is coming over this summer.... in fact he almost came over last year).


----------

